# Anyone do black and white as photo acrylics?



## JoBoSlow (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a fairly large contract to help a woman decorate some office space with some black and white photography. I initially was planning on doing canvas prints but the lab I use recently started to offer photo acrylics and I think they would match the decor better. I saw one of these at an ImagingUSA show not too long ago and was impressed but it was color. I was wondering if anyone has done any of these before with black and white photography? I am a little reluctant to fork over the money even for a test until I know a little more about it.


----------

